# Gummy vs Infinity; EP1W vs EP3HA; Infinity Kernel vs Imoseyon's 3.0.0



## ericgilchrist

I'm currently using Gummycharged 2.0 GBE, and it's nice, but just not doing it for me. Had some hang time, screen is sometimes slow to rotate, couple reboots, games are choppy at times. I've installed it twice (first time may have been incorrectly done). And Rythmic helped me out a ton with explicit instructions, and some more help when I got stuck a couple times, which I really appreciated.

So I've been reading the forums. And... I have HOURS into it, and my brain is just about full. (And I'm really supposed to be doing my calculus homework right now!)

So I guess I'm looking for advice. I'm wondering if I should keep Gummy, but add Imoseyon's 3.0.0 kernel, Maybe add EP3HA as well... Or should I try out the infinity rom? And if so, with EP1W or EP3HA? Or is there some other combo I don't know about? (A responder to another post of mine advised me to hold off on flashing anything for a day or two for a "big release" that was about to come out... don't know what that was, maybe the EP3HA radio leak?)

I read that Gummy would be fast and smooth, but I'm really not seeing a huge improvement over where I was at with the stock set up. I mean, I like it, but I don't love it. And games are actually worse, despite scoring into the 1900s in quadrant. Anyway, after all of the forum posts I've read, I thought a few testimonials might help fill in the gaps a little.

Thanks!


----------



## Joshua

You realize that this is a question with no "correct" answer, don't you? It's like asking "should I get an iPhone or a 'Droid?" (Though you'd probably get a more uniform response around these parts.)

The point is that they're all great when properly configured. My preference tends to be GummyCharged, but that has no bearing on the quality of any other ROM. For what it's worth there I can say that I'm on imoseyon's 3.0 and I'm not having any of the problems you describe. I've seen others say it made a big difference for them. So I'd say try it out before you go to the trouble of getting a new ROM all set up.

For now, though, I think what you really need to do is your calculus homework. Your phone will still be there when you're done and so will the forums...


----------



## ericgilchrist

You realize I never asked for a correct answer, don't you? What I asked for is advice and testimonials. Which, by the way, is exactly what you gave me, so thank you! And what you said in particular is something that I was hoping to hear, but that I couldn't find in a forum.

Don't worry about my calc... It's done! (I just needed a break earlier)


----------



## thecontrolm7cl

Funny enough i never dealt with any of the issues however it may benefit you to try installing V6 Super charger and installing Imoseyons 3.0.1 I think it'll take care of most of your speed issues that you seem to be dealing with. Past that there are other far more experienced people on here to tell you what to do but i think GC is a great rom although i'm not on it myself


----------



## SOTK

I have thoroughly enjoyed Danalos Humble Rom based off EP3. Its lighly themed with a few aosp apps, support for scripting, and a few other things. Runs very well on Imoseyons latest kernel. Its been very stable for me. Has to be one of the most stable and smooth roms I've tried. I don't care for TSM parts so Humble is perfect for me as it comes without it. At any rate, check it out. You can find it at xda. Good luck!

Sent from my HUMBLE by Danalo1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshua

Also, putting the newest radios on did make a noticeable improvement in voice quality for me. Never had a data problem on any modem but I speculate that's partially due to the 4G network where I live being sparsely populated. I mention to someone that I have 4G and they're like "AT&T?" Eh...

I just flashed imoseyon's 3.1 and haven't had any problems. But then, I never have. It seems either myself or my phone is blessed in that sense. Never had any major issues on anything. I think it has a lot to do with an obsessively thorough and clean initial setup before I even make my first phone call when I put a new ROM on.

In terms of other advice, I'd say look into V6. I've personally never used or. The reasoning there is that, though I'm sure some people here will proceed to explain why something else is better, a combination of AutoKiller, Autorun Manager, and Juice Defender have made such a substantial and noteworthy improvement for me that I can't really ask for any better performance. Maybe I'm naive. If you wanna take things to the level of OCD battery saving, look into Tasker. But be warned, consume you, it will.

Also, consider using Titanium Backup to freeze or remove apps that may be draining the battery running in the background that you never use. In relation to things running on the background, I recently found out that having multiple launchers installed, I.e. LauncherPro, ADW, GO, etch means that they all run in the background. Deleting all but my favorite one sped my phone up substantially.

As a final PS that I won't really go into since others already have in great depth, some things that can really improve responsiveness, such as Loopy Smoothness, require you to make tweaks to really work. Some new people assume you can just turn these things on and be done.


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue

For those of you suggesting V6 with imoseyen's kernel, is there really a need? I assumed that his minfrees values would be solid out of the gate. Which settings are you running to get better performance?

To the OP, flash a kernel before you go to switching ROMs. Also, if you like the look of Gummy, you may want to try the RC version (which didn't have TSM parts). I never ran 2.0 GBE, but did run the RC version for a while and never had any of the described issues.


----------



## Cruiserdude

I love GummyCharged and have used it since day 1, but for me and a few others, the past few releases just have not been stable at all. If it still works great for you, cool, use it, it's a great rom. Just doesn't work for me now, I prefer something that works, and Infinity works great. Go with the Raw version of you think you'll miss the aosp look of GC, though the TW4 version tends to get betas and releases sooner, because it's less heavily modified.

EP3HA is definitely better than EP1W, even stock vs. Rom'ed. But the Infinity beta is the only EP3HA rom I know of right now. If you're on EP3HA, I don't think that version of Infinity has a kernel. But imoseyon's newest kernel works great now.


----------



## Dance Pony

[quote name='"Joshua"']You realize that this is a question with no "correct" answer, don't you? It's like asking "should I get an iPhone or a 'Droid?" (Though you'd probably get a more uniform response around these parts.)

ummm.. A droid duh


----------



## shrike1978

Cruiserdude said:


> EP3HA is definitely better than EP1W, even stock vs. Rom'ed. But the Infinity beta is the only EP3HA rom I know of right now. If you're on EP3HA, I don't think that version of Infinity has a kernel. But imoseyon's newest kernel works great now.


Humble has an early release verison on EP3HA as well, and it's gloriously free of TSM Parts.


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy

Humble is very good so is infinity I'm a flashaholic so I've done both if you want a stable tsm parts then infinity beta ep3 would be a good choice


----------



## Dance Pony

"Mrtruckincowboy said:


> Humble is very good so is infinity I'm a flashaholic so I've done both if you want a stable tsm parts then infinity beta ep3 would be a good choice


By stable to you mean no hot boots?


----------



## ncwildcat

Dance Pony said:


> By stable to you mean no hot boots?


I have had hot boots with the latest imnuts rom - but other than that it works great!


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy

"Dance Pony said:


> By stable to you mean no hot boots?


I Have not had any


----------



## ericgilchrist

Ok, so I decided to go ahead and update the radio to the EP3HA leak, and I chased a link to Imoseyon's 3.1.0 rom located on this page:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3953-KERNEL-GB-imoseyon-kernel-(stock-repacked-v3.0.0-10-6-11)

And I here is the link given on that page for the 3.1.0 Kernel:

http://cl.ly/AsKQ

And when you get to that page (try it) the link to actually download the file is also labeled consistently. But when I rebooted after flashing the radio and kernel, the first thing I noticed is that the look of the UI was exactly the same, and my understanding was that the 3.x.x kernel looked more like stock. I thought I had done it wrong, So I looked up the kernel in settings and found this version listed: 2.6.35.7-EP3

That is the infinity kernel! So, to whom it may concern, the link is wrong! But... My phone is really freaking fast, so I think I'll keep it for a while 

I use "folder editor", which I suspect is not the most efficient app for organization, but the folders respond very quickly. No hang ups. apps open and close without hesitation, games are smooth... It's great! I wonder if Gummy2.0 GBE, Infinity Rom (beta) and EP3HA radio are even designed to play well together?

The only thing I need now is a good theme...


----------



## dwitherell

ericgilchrist said:


> Ok, so I decided to go ahead and update the radio to the EP3HA leak, and I chased a link to Imoseyon's 3.1.0 rom located on this page:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3953-KERNEL-GB-imoseyon-kernel-(stock-repacked-v3.0.0-10-6-11)
> 
> And I here is the link given on that page for the 3.1.0 Kernel:
> 
> http://cl.ly/AsKQ
> 
> And when you get to that page (try it) the link to actually download the file is also labeled consistently. But when I rebooted after flashing the radio and kernel, the first thing I noticed is that the look of the UI was exactly the same, and my understanding was that the 3.x.x kernel looked more like stock. I thought I had done it wrong, So I looked up the kernel in settings and found this version listed: 2.6.35.7-EP3
> 
> That is the infinity kernel! So, to whom it may concern, the link is wrong! But... My phone is really freaking fast, so I think I'll keep it for a while
> 
> I use "folder editor", which I suspect is not the most efficient app for organization, but the folders respond very quickly. No hang ups. apps open and close without hesitation, games are smooth... It's great! I wonder if Gummy2.0 GBE, Infinity Rom (beta) and EP3HA radio are even designed to play well together?
> 
> The only thing I need now is a good theme...


I think you are getting "kernel" and "ROM" confused - the kernel will not change the appearance of the UI at all. Also, in regards to the EP3 label of the kernel - both imoseyons and imnuts (the one from infinity) are just repacked stock kernels (this is due no available source code). From the context of the About Phone label they will appear identical. If you want to make sure you have imoseyons kernel installed, use the terminal emulator app and type:
cat /kernel_version

This should show that you are on the 3.1.0 kernel. Hope this helps!


----------



## ericgilchrist

Ok, so it's bad enough that my profile labels me as an "android beginner" without me going out of my way to accentuate the point! It is exactly how you said. I have the kernel I thought I had before I misled myself into believing otherwise (publicly). Thank you for the tutorial. I do value having accurate knowledge. And I do have a basic understanding that a rom is somewhat like an operating system, and the kernel handles the important functions within the rom. And different kernels can have very different levels of performance and even a few differing features. I guess what I was confused about is that the kernel is more about the circuitry than the dials, switches, and color of the control panel. (user experience, not user interface, right?) A contributing factor to my confusion is that I just finished reading a lot about the infinity rom, which does look different.

Anyway, thanks for helping me get a handle on this stuff. Maybe at some point I'll actually have something to contribute that'll help out some other poor b- with his learning curve.

Whatever you call this thing, though, it sure as hell works nice!


----------



## Cruiserdude

The kernel is simply the interface between the hardware and the software. As such, you rarely, if ever, directly interact with it. It controls things such as hardware drivers, memory management, and filesystem mounting. As you would then expect, it has a large impact on performance and certain low-level features, but has nothing to do with apps or appearance.

The rom, however, simply refers to everything you interact with. This includes the interface, framework, actual filesystem structure, system apps, and appearance. Gummy and Infinity are both roms, so they do not complement one another. You are using whichever you flashed last. Roms have some impact on performance, based on which core apps they use, and what kernel features they allow you to interact with. But often, people see problems if certain roms use unstable apps or framework, or implement features that cause instability or use more resources.

For now, I would recommend you odin the EP3HA package, then use cwm to flash the latest Infinity beta then imoseyon's kernel.


----------



## ericgilchrist

I was stock up until Saturday afternoon when I flashed Gummycharged 2.0 GBE. And I wasn't particularly thrilled with it until this morning when I installed the EP3HA radio and Imoseyon's 3.1.0 kernel. Now I finally feel like this thing is kickin' into gear a little bit. The only element of your recommendation that I am missing is the Infinity rom. If I replace my current config with that, what differences will I see?


----------



## coryj558

EP3H bloated (ext4 w/Imoseyon's 3.0.1 - soon to be 3.1) has been gloriously smooth and stable for me since removing GC GBE 2.0. I'm loving it as it's how the phone should have shipped stock on day 1.


----------



## Cruiserdude

Infinity rom won't really improve your performance over stock, as EP3HA is extremely smooth and fast completely stock, and the kernel helps out even more. It will replace the ugly colors and theme of stock, is heavily debloated, and gives you TSM parts. It won't hurt performance, improves the look and feel considerably, and is remarkably stable.

If you're happy with the stock rom though, might as well stick with it. I ran it for a good while and only wished it had a different color scheme and lockscreen choices.


----------



## ericgilchrist

I think you misunderstood. I'm not running on a stock rom. I have Gummycharged 2.0 GBE.


----------



## Cruiserdude

ericgilchrist said:


> I think you misunderstood. I'm not running on a stock rom. I have Gummycharged 2.0 GBE.


Oh, well that's EP1W based. EP3 roms will be smoother and faster, as will the stock EP3 package. But you'll hate the colors.


----------



## lxetuo

Cruiserdude said:


> The kernel is simply the interface between the hardware and the software. As such, you rarely, if ever, directly interact with it. It controls things such as hardware drivers, memory management, and filesystem mounting. As you would then expect, it has a large impact on performance and certain low-level features, but has nothing to do with apps or appearance.
> 
> The rom, however, simply refers to everything you interact with. This includes the interface, framework, actual filesystem structure, system apps, and appearance. Gummy and Infinity are both roms, so they do not complement one another. You are using whichever you flashed last. Roms have some impact on performance, based on which core apps they use, and what kernel features they allow you to interact with. But often, people see problems if certain roms use unstable apps or framework, or implement features that cause instability or use more resources.
> 
> For now, I would recommend you odin the EP3HA package, then use cwm to flash the latest Infinity beta then imoseyon's kernel.


I first installed GummyCharged 2.0 GBE and now I'm on Humble 4.22 Gingerbread. I loved GummyCharged with HoneyCharged theme, the phone looked gorgeous. I like Humble, but the theme is still pretty ugly at the moment as it has brown elements still in it (to be fair, they will be changed soon I'm sure).

When you say "I would recommend you odin the EP3HA package, then use cwm to flash the latest Infinity beta then imoseyon's kernel", do you mean:

1) Install *[EP3HA][Stock][ODIN] EP3HA Full & Debloated Deodexed (10/9/11)* (does it matter if you do full or debloated)?
2) Install *[9-29-11][ROM][KERNEL]Infinity Rom RAW - BETA* (would I choose ROM ONLY?)
3) Install *[KERNEL] [GB] imoseyon kernel (stock repacked, v3.1.0, 10/11/11)*

Is that what you mean? Still in the learning process so I appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## fortesquieu

lxetuo said:


> I first installed GummyCharged 2.0 GBE and now I'm on Humble 4.22 Gingerbread. I loved GummyCharged with HoneyCharged theme, the phone looked gorgeous. I like Humble, but the theme is still pretty ugly at the moment as it has brown elements still in it (to be fair, they will be changed soon I'm sure).
> 
> When you say "I would recommend you odin the EP3HA package, then use cwm to flash the latest Infinity beta then imoseyon's kernel", do you mean:
> 
> 1) Install *[EP3HA][Stock][ODIN] EP3HA Full & Debloated Deodexed (10/9/11)* (does it matter if you do full or debloated)?
> 2) Install *[9-29-11][ROM][KERNEL]Infinity Rom RAW - BETA* (would I choose ROM ONLY?)
> 3) Install *[KERNEL] [GB] imoseyon kernel (stock repacked, v3.1.0, 10/11/11)*
> 
> Is that what you mean? Still in the learning process so I appreciate the help. Thanks!


Yes that is correct.


----------



## rockd24

I'm interested in this as well. But I am also very new, however I don't how this could be correct. Option 2 is to install Infinity Rom Raw- Beta 9-29 which isn't based on E3PHA. I believe you need the beta for E3PHA which was there was a link to download but was taken down. I'm still waiting on that one myself I currently have stock EP3HA.


----------



## landshark

rockd24 said:


> I'm interested in this as well. But I am also very new, however I don't how this could be correct. Option 2 is to install Infinity Rom Raw- Beta 9-29 which isn't based on E3PHA. I believe you need the beta for E3PHA which was there was a link to download but was taken down. I'm still waiting on that one myself I currently have stock EP3HA.


You are correct sir. The Infinity EP3 test build link was removed so for now there is no EP3 test build publicly available. I can't imagine it will take too much longer for imnuts and retro to get the ROM the way they want it. So hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer. All in due time.


----------



## anoninja118

if you want a smooth debloated AOSP/ICS looking rom and don't wanna wait for Infinity, Nitro put out a beta of Eclipse for the new GB leak on his twitter  its pretty awesome however no TSM parts

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Cruiserdude

Well if you can't get ahold of a test build for EP3 and none of the options mentioned appeal to you, just use stock EP3HA with imoseyon's kernel. That's gonna be the fastest and most stable for now, anyway. Use your favorite launcher and try to ignore the rest of the colors.


----------



## chiahead52

landshark said:


> You are correct sir. The Infinity EP3 test build link was removed so for now there is no EP3 test build publicly available. I can't imagine it will take too much longer for imnuts and retro to get the ROM the way they want it. So hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer. All in due time.


I cannot find this..any help?


----------



## chiahead52

nevermind


----------



## shrike1978

anoninja118 said:


> if you want a smooth debloated AOSP/ICS looking rom and don't wanna wait for Infinity, Nitro put out a beta of Eclipse for the new GB leak on his twitter  its pretty awesome however no TSM parts
> 
> Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


Any screenshot for this anywhere?

Also, any bugs to report?


----------



## fixxxer2012

shrike1978 said:


> Any screenshot for this anywhere?
> 
> Also, any bugs to report?


+1...id like to try this rom out.


----------



## anoninja118

here's a screen, its still a beta and you can find it on Nitros twitter: @nitroglycerin33

issues I've noticed are you must be on EP3H stock leak prior to flashing, only installs with blue CWM 4.0.0.8 and voodoo/ext4 kernels don't work it just bootloops the phone... however its snappy enough without it

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Xerrus

"anoninja118 said:


> here's a screen, its still a beta and you can find it on Nitros twitter: @nitroglycerin33
> 
> issues I've noticed are you must be on EP3H stock leak prior to flashing, only installs with blue CWM 4.0.0.8 and voodoo/ext4 kernels don't work it just bootloops the phone... however its snappy enough without it
> 
> Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


Are you using ADW? love that dock...heck, the whole look! Don't suppose you have a link I could snag the dock from?


----------



## anoninja118

"Xerrus said:


> Are you using ADW? love that dock...heck, the whole look! Don't suppose you have a link I could snag the dock from?


its Go Launcher with 2 themes, Alienware for dock background and Cyanogen for icons... ICS analog clock and Nitros cyan/ICS themed Eclipse rom

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Droidianslip

I was using GBE 2.0, but decided to go play with Humble 4.22. ya the left over brown stuff sucks, but there is still some development and discussion going on. Seems to me that GBE discussion has died. At least Infinity is talking about updating to ep3, nothing on GBE. I loved GC FE2 and that got me into GC GBE made some contributions, but I think I'm going to stick with who is continuing development. Humble is pretty snappy and I'm starting to understand it better. Worst thing for me was figuring out how to make an app drawer shortcut. GPS still needs lots of work, but I'm thinking that is hardware now. GBE Pandora w BT streaming was choppy at best, humble rock solid. I considered dumping the charge for the bionic until I started reading about issues with that phone as well - oh well

Need to try Infinity, maybe next week


----------

